# Green Lights



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought 4 600 lumen LED green lights I indented to mount on the transom of our boat. But I think I'm going to mount them on two pieces of PVC and hang them off the rear cleats. I have plenty of PVC and since the lights are designed for underwater use, sealing wont be required. I think I'll put two lights on each section of PVC so I'd have 1200 lumens hanging aft off each side of the boat. Anyone seen a setup like I'm describing? Thanks

By the way these are only going be used for night fishing, any other time they'll be stowed away.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why not----*

Float them a short cast behind the boat so you won't spook the fish. (Shallow water)

I have some small lights that I anchor in likely locations then go back and fish them after fish have congregated.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

captken said:


> Float them a short cast behind the boat so you won't spook the fish. (Shallow water)
> 
> I have some small lights that I anchor in likely locations then go back and fish them after fish have congregated.


Thanks CaptKen. I guess with my setup I could easily just add a bit of extra wire and do both. Never considered the option of floating them away from the boat. I think this is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have built custom light set up that was self contained/powered. You set it out and anchor it a little was from your boat.

It was set up for quick deploy and storage.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas X-Shark


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have any pix's of it. The guy I built it for has since died.

It consisted of a 4ft green light, a 14in innertube, a round circle of PT plywood fastened to the innertube and powered with 2 of the 10ah emergency light batteries in a battery box and wired in parallel.

I used stainless bolts as studs and marked + & - on the side of the battery box. This way with wing nuts the light and wire could be disconnected easily for manageability when not in use. They also served as charging posts to recharge the batteries.


----------

